# MVP - Medical Developments International



## Joe Blow (4 June 2010)

Medical Developments International Limited (MVP) is a healthcare company in pain relief and respiratory medicine. MDI has a range of products for pain management, asthma, oxygen delivery and veterinary use. The company consists of three major business divisions: Pharmaceutical; Medical Devices, and Veterinary.

http://www.medicaldev.com


----------



## Country Lad (21 January 2013)

Wow, not one post for this one which has been in uptrend since June 2010.  Broke out again today.  I hold.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## skc (21 January 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Wow, not one post for this one which has been in uptrend since June 2010.  Broke out again today.  I hold.




Yes a very strong trend indeed. I bought some on open today. The market was slow to react to the positive announcement, but by the afternoon the sell depth is non-existence. 

This is a case where we need some sellers to attract the buyers.


----------



## Yacob (30 April 2013)

*MVP - Medical Developments Int.*

Got in on these guys at 1.14 and 1.38. good future plans as well for growth, have been a nice stock for me so far, would recommend to anyone


----------



## prawn_86 (30 April 2013)

*Re: MVP - Medical Developments Int.*



Yacob said:


> would recommend to anyone




Hi Yacob,

Welcome to ASF.

Can you elaborate as to why you would recommend this stock? WHat do you like about it in particular?


----------



## piggybank (27 April 2016)

It's a shame we no longer have Country Lad around anymore with his wonderful Point & Figure charts which I would love to emulate but I know I wasn't born with that talent unfortunately.

However this stick as been going gangbusters. In that since the beginning of the year the price as doubled from $3 to $6. Today's action saw it close up (2%) breaking out of an ascending triangle on increasing volume.

*Please remember to do your own research prior to purchasing or selling shares*


----------



## Knobby22 (8 October 2018)

Nice rise today with the deal from China.
I bought some, sweated as they did a raising SPP buut now am comfortably on top as the price takes off.
I think its a long term buy. Government Bureaucracy is its problem. Funny how they can sell to Japan and New Zealand  but have to wait for committees and rules etc. in Europe and especially in the USA.


----------



## Knobby22 (7 March 2019)

A big jump today of 34c to $4.24.
Not sure why, maybe a deal being finalised in the USA?


----------



## Knobby22 (26 March 2019)

Another big jump. Now $4.83. What is going on?


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 March 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Another big jump. Now $4.83. What is going on?



Not sure but I'm not complaining.

I hold.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 March 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Not sure but I'm not complaining.
> 
> I hold.



 I doubled up recently at $3.76 but was (not now) underwater on my original buy.
I do think this company has a good future.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 March 2019)

My pick for the month.
Green whistle now entering more markets. Hoping for a deal into the suss US markets which is the only country blocking it despite the many advantages with regard pain management and proven safety. Will require a US partner, the continuing price rise suggests one may be on the horizon.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 April 2019)

Lower Aussie dollar and lower interest rates mean increased profits in a range of companies but this one may gain the most as manufacturing is in Australia and is expanding overseas.


----------



## peter2 (2 July 2019)

Added some MVP to my portfolios today after yesterday's BO-NH.


----------



## Knobby22 (21 August 2019)

eps increased from 0.41c to 1.61c.

Profit up 326.8% after tax.

Dividend 2c a share.

The rollout is just beginning. Surely 2.8c per share for the following year is reachable. when they get into the USA market, this will further increase earnings.

Cashflow is positive. Bank debt is practically zero. 

I'm happy.


----------



## sptrawler (26 September 2019)

A very good full year report.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190925/pdf/448vph7p26txrn.pdf
Interesting the board members don't seem to be accumulating.


----------



## Knobby22 (30 September 2019)

It's rising again so I am hoping it will continue to do so for the comp.
Hoping to hear some good news re: Penthrox.


----------



## Trav. (22 October 2019)

A nice positive announcment to start the day. It had a nice little rise yesterday 3.8% so as usual someone got in first.

Holding 

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191022/pdf/449qd1clg2qmr8.pdf


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2019)

More good news, good to be in with MundiPharma.

Penthrox® entered in the European Society of Emergency Medicine (“EUSEM”) guidelines as now being recommended and approved as “first-line of treatment”

Medical Developments International Ltd (ASX: MVP) is delighted to announce that Penthrox has been

included  in   the   new  EUSEM   guidelines   for  the   “Management   of  acute   pain   in   emergency situations”.  These new guidelines are published on the EUSEM website and can be found

at: https://eusem.org/education/guidelines. The Guidelines cover all aspects of acute pain management in emergency situations across Europe.


Inclusion in these guidelines is a pivotal moment for Penthrox which is now a “first-line of treatment” option in both moderate and severe pain.


Clinical study data contained in the InMEDIATE and MEDITA studies is included within the guidelines providing clinical evidence supporting the Penthrox use. The Guidelines were sponsored financially by an educational grant from Mundipharma International Limited who had no editorial input.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 November 2019)

Deal with China
 New high.


----------



## rcm617 (23 November 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Deal with China
> New high.



The big one will be when they get FDA approvals. Still a few years down the track but should be plenty of catalysts in the meantime.
Big jump this week might also be due to Alan Kohlers 7.30 report interview on Thursday bringing it to attention of more investors.
https://iview.abc.net.au/show/7-30/series/0/video/NC1901H184S00


----------



## Knobby22 (23 November 2019)

Thanks rcm617.
I was a bit surprised that the surge was so large.


----------



## rnr (22 December 2019)

MVP looks set for a BO-HR after a Close at $17.34. With a current average spread of around 20¢ a BO could be imminent.
The ATH is sitting at $8.07.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 December 2019)

I took some profits, sold a third at $6.70, got my capital back, but the strength is amazing.
I am  struggling to see value at this price. Missing something.


----------



## barney (27 December 2019)

Thrown this one in as my top pick in the yearly comp. Don't know a lot about them but they seem confident of further deals/growth.  

The chart looks toppy but where healthcare is involved things can be unpredictable, and it has a year to gyrate


----------



## Knobby22 (27 December 2019)

I own this, good company. Was going to pick but taken off. Could keep going especially if USA approval received during year.


----------



## sptrawler (27 December 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> I own this, good company. Was going to pick but taken off. Could keep going especially if USA approval received during year.



Ive been watching them, since reading about them on ASF, waiting for an entry opportunity if one presents.
Hopefully Trump causes a hickup in Jan/Feb, before the run up to the election.


----------



## barney (30 December 2019)

As mentioned, my top pick for the yearly comp ….

Could have waited a couple of days before the breakout

Its getting a bit exponential but with a year to run it might creep a bit higher.

Could be your shout @Knobby22  if it keeps going


----------



## jhmtaylor (8 January 2020)

A friend of mine did some "in the field" checking with an emergency department physician he knows. 

The feedback was 
"Administration of intranasal fentanyl is vastly more effective, odourless and safer.
Penthrox has been largely banned by ambulance services in Australia as the volatile methoxyflurane stinks, gives you a headache, evaporates all around the back of the ambulance (NSW Ambulances had to put in roof ventilation hatches to allow purging of the air if you have a patient on one.... which water pours through in the rain.

They never use them in hospitals and they are really only found in the hands of first aiders.

The company probably makes a bit of money out of them but I would not expect the market to expand. They were widely adopted in 2015 or so when they were introduced (it may have been earlier than that)  and just as quickly abandoned!"

I hold MVP and was viewing it as a long term hold. When I re-examined the announcements by the company there was no mention of the above issues. I now treat it as a trading stock because the implied addressable market is not there to justify a P/E of 338X.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 January 2020)

But isn't Fentanyl an opioid? I thought the whole point was to get away from those nasties.

Used to own, but MVP is a one trick pony.


----------



## jhmtaylor (9 January 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> But isn't Fentanyl an opioid? I thought the whole point was to get away from those nasties.
> 
> Used to own, but MVP is a one trick pony.



I am just passing on comments from a person on the ground. Sometimes this can be very inciteful.
The take-away messages I picked up from this source on about Penthrox were;
The medical profession often prefer not to use it because other drugs are more effective in most cases.
There are some serious OHS issues that need to be managed when Penthrox is used, particularly in confined spaces.
The main users will be first-aiders.
The addressable market will be significantly less than implied by the company management.

It would be particularly helpful if these issues were put to the management at the AGM and for them to explain why the above is incorrect. It won't be me because I doubt very much if it will atill be in my portfolio when the AGM comes around​


----------



## Knobby22 (17 January 2020)

Sold out today at $9.21, almost a 4 bagger. Just looking too pricy for me though could easily go higher especially if USA deal occurs, good luck to holders.


----------



## rcm617 (25 January 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Sold out today at $9.21, almost a 4 bagger. Just looking too pricy for me though could easily go higher especially if USA deal occurs, good luck to holders.



Getting to pricey for me. Got out after holding for 6 years. Will buy back if it drops back as I still think there is substantial growth left in this stock with penthrox and also with the CSIRO collaboration, but I think the price has shot up to quickly and earnings growth will be over a longer period of time.


----------



## SuperGlue (14 October 2020)

New CEO, SP up 13%


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 December 2020)

_raising $30 million at $6.50; $25mill placement + $5mill SPP_


Gordon Naylor, the incoming chairman of Medical Developments International, says there are parallels with his former employer, biotech giant CSL. Mr Naylor joined MVP as a director in October. It was his first role since retiring from CSL in 2019, where he worked for more than three decades helping to take it from a small organisation to one of Australia's largest companies with global reach. He was CSL's CFO and headed up its Seqirus vaccine business, where in three years he steered it from losing $200 million to making $280 million profit.


> "_There are parallels with CSL, in two ways. One is around Seqirus and the opportunity there and what we were able to do there in a short period of time,_" Mr Naylor said. "_Secondly is broadly around the internationalisation of CSL. I was with the company for a very long period of time and really saw the transition of the organisation over three years or so to being the global player it is today.  ..._ "_That is relevant, as there is transition risk in a lot of Australian companies that have not done well. The experience that [CEO] Brent [MacGregor] and I bring to the table is relevant to making that transition a successful one._"



_talking his book to an extent, IMHO_


----------



## barney (10 December 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _raising $30 million at $6.50; $25mill placement + $5mill SPP_




At least the Co is raising while the Stock is on the rise unlike many who wait till the SP has been decimated. Credit for that


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 December 2020)

Speaking to _The Australian Financial Review _on the eve of taking on his new role as chairman of pharmaceutical company Medical Developments International, Gordon Naylor says that while employees don’t need to read a company’s financial accounts, they should be well informed about basic concepts such as cashflow and profitability and be across a business’ position. 

Naylor intends to bring such a transparent approach to finances to Medical Developments, which also has a new CEO in Brent MacGregor, who reported to Naylor in his time at CSL.

The pair have the task of accelerating the international commercialisation of Penthrox – a fast-acting emergency pain relief product used widely via “the green whistle” in Australia – and making the business more profitable. The company also makes a range of respiratory devices for asthma sufferers.

In the year to June 30, the company reported a 10.6 per cent jump in revenue to $23.6 million, but its net profit fell 63 per cent to $379,000. Thanks to COVID-19, Penthrox revenue declined substantially in the second half of the year as sporting events stopped and the movement of people declined.....

The $30mill placement + SPP will support its international growth and European clinical trials,


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 August 2022)

$5.00 to $1.40 in June  and a bit of a retrace to $2.40 recently.... and now a trading Halt and Cap Raise.

Still running with Penthrox (Green Whistle) and Repiratory (Asthma). 
Sales increasing, still EBIT negative.

Raising $30 million at $2.00 a share
• A fully underwritten capital raising of approximately $30 million comprising:
• An institutional placement of New Shares to eligible investors to raise approximately $15.0 million
• A 1 for 9.5 pro-rata accelerated non-renounceable entitlement issue for approx $15 million

Going towards

Operating activities, including growth in Europe and Australia and enhanced organisational capability
Capex operations


----------



## Knobby22 (4 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> $5.00 to $1.40 in June  and a bit of a retrace to $2.40 recently.... and now a trading Halt and Cap Raise.
> 
> Still running with Penthrox (Green Whistle) and Repiratory (Asthma).
> Sales increasing, still EBIT negative.
> ...



Gee, I thought they would be profitable by now.


----------

